# [H] £$£$£$ [W] Gaunts Ghosts troopers [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

WTB: Gaunts ghosts
Im in the UK and am Looking to flesh out my gaunts ghosts models and am looking for the following three models from the blister pack:
http://www.collecting-citadel-miniatures.com/wiki/index.php/File:Gaunts_Ghosts_2.jpg
http://www.collecting-citadel-miniatures.com/wiki/index.php/File:Gaunts_Ghosts_3.jpg
http://www.collecting-citadel-miniatures.com/wiki/index.php/File:Gaunts_Ghosts_4.jpg

have some cash for these but not huge amounts. If you can help please can you PM me as I don’t get all notifications for replies to threads.
cheers


----------

